
Ask HN: What are the most important skills to develop in 2018? - airforce
In your opinion what are the most important and demanding skills to develop?<p>How would you go about teaching these?
======
itamarst
Ability to gather requirements, and then prioritize:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/12/20/the-best-
technology/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/12/20/the-best-technology/)

------
togusa2017
Self discipline, inner peace and compartmentalize work and home. Still looking
for a way to get them all I guess it's a long road ahead of me.

------
_Seeker_otl
I'd vote for (tech) writing. It can be helpful in almost any area. Some basic
writing is taught in schools. In order to learn it deeper, one may try
rewriting some website content to make it original but not losing any quality
or important information.

------
twobyfour
Empathy, self-awareness, and self control.

------
pyeu
I am learning Python. It is widely used general purpose programming language.
As cited on the most websites, it is great for data analysis, visualization,
scientific research, web development, automation.

I have no prior experience of any coding language, but I am grasping it very
easily.

It is very easy for non-programmers.

------
ahdroit
?self-[http://samuel-beckett.net/lessness.html](http://samuel-
beckett.net/lessness.html)

------
fiftyacorn
The most important skills are the ones in demand in your area, or area that
interests you - have a look at the job listings, see what they want and learn
that stuff

------
dundercoder
I’ve recently interviewed for 10+ tech companies. I haven’t seen any real
extraordinary commonality except security. (DevOps/SRE)

